# Telegram - a secure alternative.



## anivid (Oct 7, 2014)

Just a piece of info in case you're worried about e-mail & chat security.
This one is encrypted and can be used for chats and short emails  
- and can be installed on pads, phones, computers - etc.
Check it out.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Oct 7, 2014)

How do we know? Can we trust them?

I can encrypt emails and chat and use ANY email and chat.


----------



## anivid (Oct 8, 2014)

Sounds interesting - how do you encrypt those things ??


----------

